

Ask HN: Legal status of bitcoin exchangers in the US - jnhnum1

I was thinking of launching a competitor to Mt. Gox.  But I don't want to end up in jail on counts of money laundering, being an unregistered money transmitter, or anything like that.  What are the relevant laws here?
======
wmf
Start here: <http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1817857>

